# GPUZ doesn't like the HD 3300



## ShadowFold (Jan 2, 2009)

I see a lot of missing stuff. Not sure if anything is correct tho.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 2, 2009)

so far i havent had a chance to test gpuz on this platform. contact me on instant messenger so we can try fixing this. 

dear manufacturers, send me hardware early or give me remote access to a test system so i can add support YOUR products as early as possible


----------



## Theasta (Feb 20, 2010)

Just got back to looking at system (after various diversions for a couple of months).

(Err. How do I put screen shot i here? - am I having a dumb moment?)
Found similar problem. Supposed to be DDR3 1333MHz. Reported as 384MB DDR2 667MHz.

ATI Catalyst 10.2 doesn't seem to report entirely right either. 

Also why does XP just use Sideport memory & Win 7 allocate 2GB of user memory?

Robert


----------



## qqwq (Feb 24, 2010)

I got the same problem




The GPU clock is always 0


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2010)

its probably the same problem as with the 4200


----------



## mp3sgt (Feb 25, 2010)

*Yes it is the same*

Yes, same issue for the 4200 IGP mobile.  I saw this and wanted to put my word in.  You see I am a noob on this and will fill out my profile and all later.  Screenshot included.  I can help you with getting more info if needed W1zzard.


----------



## altezzafer (Jul 12, 2010)

0.4.4 works !  but just 3.2gb/s bandwidth =( 

Windows XP SP3 and Foxconn A7DA-S with 128mb sideport 1333mhz

I don't know how to set UMA-SP Interleave mode ( Auto/Fine/Coarse ) .


----------

